# Travel document while PR card being renewed?



## chua (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi

My PR card is in the process of being renewed. I understand I need a travel document if I leave the country before receiving the new PR card, however I am a bit confused as to exactly what this is or how to go about getting one.

On the website it says I have to get one from the Canadian embassy in the country I am visiting, or if it is an emergency, I can apply for one in Canada by sending the required materials to some government place.

Does anyone have clearer information about the process of getting a travel document, and roughly how much time it takes to get it done? 

I am asking because I have aging relatives back in Singapore and if there is an emergency I would like to be able to travel back without worrying about compromising my PR status in Canada.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JackieInNovaScotia (Jul 27, 2009)

My family and I had our PR cards renewed last year and they certainly do take longer than they should to process.

One of my daughters needed her card renewed asap because she won a trip to New York. It took about 3 weeks for us to get in touch with the government department and send all the proof of travel etc.

So I guess if you booked a trip and forwarded all the receipts etc (follow the instructions on the CIC website) it would speed up the PR process.

Other than that, it would have to fall back on visiting the Canadian embassy in the country you're visiting from what I read.

I'm sorry I can't help you more. We worried about our relatives back in the UK during the renewal process too. It takes far longer than it should.

Good luck.


----------



## chua (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Jackie

Thanks for the reply, it's helpful! I'm surprised that the 'rush' process still took 3 weeks, that''s terribly slow.


----------

